
How Facebook for iOS Continues to Drain Your iPhone Battery - hutattedonmyarm
http://www.iphoneincanada.ca/news/facebook-ios-drains-iphone-battery/
======
WalterSear
I have to force close facebook on android after every use, if I don't want my
pocket to heat up and my battery to empty.

